# Do these burrs need replacing?



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I recently acquired a used mdf grinder. From what I gather it's good practice to replace burrs on a used grinder but I just wanted to ask if they look dull to you as they seem to be working fine? I'm producing espresso within normal time quantities etc with a grind setting of 5. It tastes great in milk based drinks but sour on its own. Then again I'm not used to drinking it straight so that might be my taste. Anyway it's just that Gaggia burrs are £40 for a set so not an amount I'd want to spend unnecessarily. I have seen some on eBay for £20 to fit this grinder but I was wondering if it's advisable to buy unbranded replacements? Any thoughts gladly received. Will attach some close ups of my top burr.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Photos not that clear but from what I can see and the nicks in them you need to replace them. I would go with genuine burrs as the non OEM will probably be a waste of money.

Others have bought non OEM burrs and found them very poor.


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for advise, this coffee game is getting expensive, wanna get a bottomless portafilter too !


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

It never ends........ lol


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh and I need a decent tamper!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I would be tempted to buy a set of needle files and see if its possible to bring back sharp edges on them - will depend on the temper of the metal and if bothered to do a very fiddly job, having said that I would be tempted to put the £40 and the sale of the MDF to the purchase of a better grinder - but then I'm a bit tight!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take your time and enjoy the journey, savour each item as you buy it. There will always be something else you need or want.


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Never thought of filing them, I'll look into that. I know what you mean about the cost which is actually £44 and may be getting a better grinder! I've just spend £20 replacing the level mechanism


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I would be tempted to buy a set of needle files and see if its possible to bring back sharp edges on them - will depend on the temper of the metal and if bothered to do a very fiddly job, having said that I would be tempted to put the £40 and the sale of the MDF to the purchase of a better grinder - but then I'm a bit tight!


To get the nicks out would take a lot of filing and the metal is probably too hard to file. A non starter I think.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

poss, having said that I was thinking of diamond needle files like these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10PC-DIAMOND-NEEDLE-FILE-SET-PRECISION-FILES-METAL-WORK-CRAFT-JEWELLERY-TOOLS-/131677821280

Diamond needle files are used by engineering shops to work on tempered steel, tungsten.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

I had purchased non-oem Rocky Burrs from HappyDonkey a couple of years back ~£20 which were fine,

did initially have some problem centring and seating them (maybe had not torqued all bolts evenly first time)

I am also confused on the proposal to file old burrs .. they would no longer be level ? so would you not get uneven grind potentially making things worse

.. and unless you have another use for diamond files better off investing in non-oem burrs IMHOP.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure about your particular grinder but I found that it is possible to fit burrs of the same size but of a different make as long as you can satisfy the dimensional and rotational requirements.

Have a look at Mignon burrs for example ...try to get all the details and then compare.

the Rancillo Rocky is 50mm too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> poss, having said that I was thinking of diamond needle files like these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10PC-DIAMOND-NEEDLE-FILE-SET-PRECISION-FILES-METAL-WORK-CRAFT-JEWELLERY-TOOLS-/131677821280
> 
> Diamond needle files are used by engineering shops to work on tempered steel, tungsten.


You'll be more likely to wreck the burrs than make them better


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes I saw some 50mm for rocky but the rotate the other direction apparently, will keep looking. £44 does seem a lot!


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

The Happy donkey Rocky(aka md40) burrs I purchased were for a Rocky itself not a Gaggia MDF (sorry it was not clear)

for an MDF it suggests here they are

External diameter 50 mm. Internal diameter 30 mm. Thickness 7.5 mm. 3 fixing holes

which may be compatible with Happy donkey part ~£19

OBEL JUNIOR COFFEE GRINDER BLADES LEFT ROTATION, THE DIMENSIONS OF WHICH ARE

EXTERNAL 50MM, INTERNAL 30MM.

potentially if the thickness is wrong, just need to reset the zero point where the burrs touch

Scott form Happy Donkey had replied quickly when I had asked about their md40 part (which they no longer seem to sell)

as you say the md40 part is clockwise and I think you need anti.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> You'll be more likely to wreck the burrs than make them better


Quite possibly, but they are going to be replaced anyway - my thoughts are along the line of the process nay art of sharpening saws - where you count the number of file strokes on individual teeth as you work - quite possibly I am being a little bit retentive here but I would have a go - for a small outlay there is little to loose - and if you look at the original pics the machine marks on them from the manufacturing process show that they were pretty sh1te in the first place.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Quite possibly, but they are going to be replaced anyway - my thoughts are along the line of the process nay art of sharpening saws - where you count the number of file strokes on individual teeth as you work - quite possibly I am being a little bit retentive here but I would have a go - for a small outlay there is little to loose - and if you look at the original pics the machine marks on them from the manufacturing process show that they were pretty sh1te in the first place.


Yes it is an art, ( a dying one ) but also amazing how many people finish up with "cows and calves) and send there saw away to be machine recut.

I think the burrs would equate more with T.C.T saws which go on a precision grinder for re -sharpening.















all the way


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaggia MDF burrs are 50x30mm RH.


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

thanks for all replys, I emailed Hapoy donkey who said they stick mdf replacements but are out of stock at the moment. They'll be getting them in couple of weeks and works out about £25 I think with postage so may give them a go...


----------

